# Music About Tolkien's Works



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

What are some of your favorite works inspired by Tolkien?

Two of mine are:

Blind Guardian - Nightfall in Middle Earth
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightfall_in_Middle-Earth




- This is the legendary power metal album by Blind Guardian. This is the best musical adaption I've encountered of Tolkien's work.

The Fellowship - In Elven Lands
http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/In_Elven_Lands




- This album is a collaboration of a bunch of different artists (including Jon Anderson from Yes), with a wide range of musical styles throughout, mostly folk or medieval.

I also like the Enya songs that are inspired by Tolkien a lot.


----------

